
Has physicist's gravity theory solved 'impossible' dark energy riddle? - BerislavLopac
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2020/jan/25/has-physicists-gravity-theory-solved-impossible-dark-energy-riddle
======
ssivark
Looking at the paper abstract it seems like an interesting technical exercise
to learn from. One of the challenges with ascribing a tiny mass to the
graviton is that all the nice properties (symmetries) we’re used to in the
context will go out of the window. Maybe there are some intricate tricks which
will unlock most of the value of having those exact symmetries.

Further, if the graviton has a mass, then it would be very
surprising/difficult to reconcile it with observational evidence. Forces
mediated by massive force carriers have an exponentially decaying effect over
distance (dominating over the inverse-square effect). That would seriously
clash with our understanding of the action of gravity over large/cosmological
distances.

------
eddietejeda
Good talk on the challenges of modifying gravity:
[https://youtu.be/iu7LDGhSi1A?t=1159](https://youtu.be/iu7LDGhSi1A?t=1159)

